# Tropheus moorii Nkonde - Linangu - ARE THEY THE SAME ?



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

I see this forum has two different location's posted for both Moorii, Nkonde and Linangu in the " PROFILE'S " section. I also notice some keeper's refer to these species as the same fish. Which is it ?


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

I think it has been fairly established they are seperate fish. The Nkonde seems to have more color variation in the flank.

Certainly some imported Linangu, in the past, were actually Nkonde. They are very closely related according to sources on the lake. Keep in mind this is anecdotal evidence by me as I have certainly not been to the lake.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I think you can add Musanga to that list as well. I would just be sure not to mix them.
I have 15 Linangu and would like to add more but, I would only get them from the same source as my original group just to be sure.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

They sure do look a lot like.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Schupke in his Aqualog book says that Nkonde is just a color variation of the Linangu (i.e caught in the same place)
Next bit is more difficult to pin down.
Musanga is a man selected form of Linangu I hear but a also hear it is selected fish from the lake.

Whatever yep they are very similar.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

It appears that some of the confusion dates back to Thorsten Reuter, a German aquarist who exported the darker yellow of the Linangu population in 2001 for the aquarium trade in Germany.
Imported as "Nkonde Yellow". But the "name" Nkonde was in use before this by some traders.
Not sure what the situation is like your end but these silly miss leading trade names (and deliberate and accidental miss information about collection locality) really bugs me. 
All the best James


----------



## Chip (Jan 27, 2003)

I have had both fish, once at the same time. Nkonde imported from Zambia, while the Linangu came from a Tanzanian collector. They are similar, but NOT the same fish. The yellow in Nkonde is consistently (in every fish 50+) deeper in color. Unfortunitly I do not recall any of the other subtleties. Hope this helps

chip


----------

